# Bosch Tankless H2O Heater



## aztecaa (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Bosch Tankless H2O Heater and really want to install it!

My setup is stationary and don't plan on moving the RV.
I AM OFF THE GRID..................................................
I am building the house around the RV and a huge garage with high ceilings with the RV inside.
I have a very large water tank which goes to the 12 volt RV pump which a 5 gallon Pressure tank is tied into it. So far all works great.
I had a friend over the other day and he said that where the RV water heater is, there are 2 openings to tie the Tankless H2o Heater into!
One is the valve for draining and the other is towards the bottom left side behind the propane line. I would not have to remove my existing H2o Heater tank and just tie it in. I would buy valves that I could turn off if i wanted it to be back to original!
Has anyone done this before and what is your advice regarding this!
I have a Steel "H" Beam about 3-4' from the RV Heater Door! So that is where I would mount the Tankless heater and run the lines into the RV Heater door!
Thanks Guys


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2012)

You will need to tie in on the ouput side of the existing tank with a valve to stop back flow into the tank. Any other input and you will be heating the hot water tank before you have hot water unless you are planning on a parallel instillation with the exiting hot water tank still working.

LEN


----------



## aztecaa (Jun 30, 2012)

LEN;78155 said:
			
		

> You will need to tie in on the ouput side of the existing tank with a valve to stop back flow into the tank. Any other input and you will be heating the hot water tank before you have hot water unless you are planning on a parallel instillation with the exiting hot water tank still working.
> 
> LEN


By doing this, I will be able to eliminate turning on my RV water heater switch? So the water would still run through the RV water heater tank?


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2012)

No the imput and output are on the inside of the RV. Those are the drain and popoff valve.

LEN


----------

